# Error 678. The remote computer did not respond. -VERY weird error.



## Tiget (Mar 18, 2008)

My computer is having an extremely weird error. I bought the PC a few months ago and the internet worked fine, but a few days ago the internet suddenly stopped working. Whenever I try to use pretty much any internet related program, it will try to connect but get the following message (this is in IE):
Connecting through WAN miniport (PPPOE).
Error 678. The remote computer did not respond.

What makes this problem extremely confusing is that steam works. I can play games such as CS:S online, but not use the Steam Browser.
My guess is that it has something to do with ports, but I have hardly any idea.
Please help
Thanks,
Tiget.


----------



## sneh555 (Jul 8, 2009)

How are you connected to the internet?? Wireless or through ethernet cable??


----------



## Tiget (Mar 18, 2008)

Wireless.


----------



## Tiget (Mar 18, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sneh555 (Jul 8, 2009)

Try pinging some addresses like default gateway, google.com and last but not least the steam server you connected to. Also try connecting to some other guy's wireless network and see if this happens or not. If not and youare perfectly able to ping your default gateway, chances are that its an issue with modem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

